# Lister - time between egg sharing cycles



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi
Just wondered if anyone knows how long you have to wait to egg share again if it doesn't work 1st time? 
Thanks
Xxx


----------



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

Can anyone help on this?


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey,

Normally you have to wait for around 2-3 cycles before you can start again after IVF treatment. Thats standard with any IVF treatment.

Good luck

Xx


----------



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks x


----------

